# D'Antoni puts Dirk in starting lineup



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Western Conference All-Star coach, Mike D'Antoni, has replaced Yao Ming with Dirk Nowitzki in the Western Starting Lineup !!

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/44743/20070216/nowitzki_subs_for_yao/


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

So... Will Duncan or Dirk start for C?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

hmm...the ole' run your compitition into the ground trick...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hmm...the ole' run your compitition into the ground trick...



:lol: :clap: 

Dirk should've been starting this game in the first place. Hate fan voting...were gunna be stuck with Shaq and Yao for the rest of their careers.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hmm...the ole' run your compitition into the ground trick...



Are you implying D'Antoni is trying to wear down Dirk?


I swear to God nothing satisfies you Mavs fans. Doesn't matter what, you guys find 
something negative about it. Or atleast one of those Mavericks fans does. *cough*Drag*Cough*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lol. Drag, that was a little paranoid.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I swear to God nothing satisfies you Mavs fans. Doesn't matter what, you guys find something negative about it.


It's a saddle sore. :lol: 

I think both the Mavs and the Suns are in similar situations, arising out of a stigma (Mavs - soft, Suns - no D), and the fans feel it's their duty to step in.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Are you implying D'Antoni is trying to wear down Dirk?
> 
> 
> I swear to God nothing satisfies you Mavs fans. Doesn't matter what, you guys find
> something negative about it. Or atleast one of those Mavericks fans does. *cough*Drag*Cough*


it was a funny...geez...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im glad Dirk gets to start. Im suprised Amare isnt starting, I mean.. hes more of a center than Dirk is and his coach is coaching the game. I think that speaks highly of D'Antoni not putting his player in as the starter.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

If he had started anyone else the fans would have been WTF


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Hate fan voting...were gunna be stuck with Shaq and Yao for the rest of their careers.


you're right. it sucks having the best center in the league start at center in the allstar game.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> you're right. it sucks having the best center in the league start at center in the allstar game.


And it sucks having one of the NBA's top 3 MVP candidates not starting in the Allstar game... Thank God D'Antoni is smart..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dirk isn't a leader eh Wade?

Mavs 42-9 .827 winning percentage 1st place in the NBA

Heat 26-26 .500 w$inning percentage 8th seed in the weak Eastern conference

If Dirk is such a bad leader why is his team number 1 in the league and your team barely playing .500 basketball?

......


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Where's the ring for it? Leaders are made in the finals. No one cares five years from now what happened in the regular season save the fans of that team. Lets save it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Where's the ring for it? Leaders are made in the finals.


ummh no. and also Saint Baller, please start posting that stuff after we win a ring.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> Dirk isn't a leader eh Wade?
> 
> Mavs 42-9 .827 winning percentage 1st place in the NBA
> 
> ...



lol

I'm not a Heat fan, but that is a horrible arguement. It's quite clear that the Mavericks
have a way better team. On top of being healthy nearly the whole season.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> ummh no. and also Saint Baller, please start posting that stuff after we win a ring.


Lucky I respect you...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Wasn't trying to offend you buddy if i did, after we get the ring.. you can go crazy all you want and i will be there to support you.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Man Dirk had a shocker in the 3 point shoot-out didnt he


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> I'm not a Heat fan, but that is a horrible arguement. It's quite clear that the Mavericks
> have a way better team. On top of being healthy nearly the whole season.


always excuses. if the mavs win it all itll be, the mavs were healthier and the east was crappy...


----------



## sdn13 (May 6, 2005)

melo4life said:


> Man Dirk had a shocker in the 3 point shoot-out didnt he


I think once he realized he'd missed too many, he just stop focusing and started throwing em up.


----------



## CB4Allstar (Feb 21, 2006)

Pretty obvious choice here.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

VeN said:


> always excuses. if the mavs win it all itll be, the mavs were healthier and the east was crappy...




If you want to compare players by their teams, you are fool. 

A leader should not be judged on how well his team does, since it's obvious the Mavericks
are a way better team then the Heat. I really don't see any leadership proof there in 
favor of Dirk just because his team has more talent and has been healthy the whole season.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea and how many Mavericks games have you watched Seuss.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> Yea and how many Mavericks games have you watched Seuss.




What is the purpose of knowing?


You're trying to say the Mavericks have a better record therefore Dirk is a better
leader. Which is completely laughable and rediculous.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I couldn't even say Nash is not a better leader for that Suns team than Dirk.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This Nowitzki-Nash discussion is getting boring.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> What is the purpose of knowing?
> 
> 
> You're trying to say the Mavericks have a better record therefore Dirk is a better
> leader. Which is completely laughable and rediculous.


Just a question, wasn't trying to attack you. wow so sensitive you are, i just want to hug you and say i am sorry.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I couldn't even say Nash is not a better leader for that Suns team than Dirk.



T1no is talking about Wade, not Nash.

I thought it was a dumb arguement to say Dirk is a better leader just because his team
is better then Wade's team. Team success should be factored in, but looking at Wade's case,
you shouldn't use it as the determining factor as to why Dirk is a better leader.

I hope everyone knows I'm talking about Wade-Dirk, not Nash-Dirk.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nash might be the best leader in the game right now proportionately. Him or Duncan.

And if you reply to me, please know what proportionately means.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm pretty fatigued by the whole issue of Dirk vs. XXXX.

Frankly, I'm waiting for the playoffs - when the MVP (Most Vocal Petition) has already been announced - and it's back to the goal.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think it is good for Dirk to start. So many people like to add the all star games to a players career. If it was up to the players Dirk probably would have started the past 3 years. The All star game is all about the fans though. I am sure if they had voting in German Dirk would have had a shot to start a few other years.


----------

